# Does anybody have problems eating pancakes?



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

I felt really bloated after I ate two pancakes this morning. I know I'm lactose intolerant but could I be wheat intolerant too?


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Pancakes don't work for me even though I love them. I found that the mix I used had buttermilk in it and I am lactose intolerant too. I switched and still had problems with them. French toast too. Both give me a stomach ache. I don't know what causes it.


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Pancakes don't work for me even though I love them. I found that the mix I used had buttermilk in it and I am lactose intolerant too. I switched and still had problems with them. French toast too. Both give me a stomach ache. I don't know what causes it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2001)

This morning I made french toast with egg whites, and everything was fine. When I had tried it with real eggs, I had problems. Maybe the eggs in the pancakes is what bothered you. I can't eat eggs at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2001)

This morning I made french toast with egg whites, and everything was fine. When I had tried it with real eggs, I had problems. Maybe the eggs in the pancakes is what bothered you. I can't eat eggs at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2001)

I have a problem with pancakes but not french toast. I have french toast made with lactose free milk and whole eggs this morning and I have had a great day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2001)

I have a problem with pancakes but not french toast. I have french toast made with lactose free milk and whole eggs this morning and I have had a great day.


----------



## sos (Jul 3, 2000)

Yes pancakes upset my stomach really bad and I love them. I don't understand how are they different from having a piece of cake?


----------



## sos (Jul 3, 2000)

Yes pancakes upset my stomach really bad and I love them. I don't understand how are they different from having a piece of cake?


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

Ok, thanks guys for your input. Sounds like it's a lactose problem then.


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

Ok, thanks guys for your input. Sounds like it's a lactose problem then.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Most of the pancake recipes I've seen call for milk. If you make them at home you could use rice milk.If you have them at a restaurant they're probably made from a mix and could have a lot of processed ingredients. Since I'm allergic to soy I can't eat pancakes in restaurants, they almost always contain soy oil.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Most of the pancake recipes I've seen call for milk. If you make them at home you could use rice milk.If you have them at a restaurant they're probably made from a mix and could have a lot of processed ingredients. Since I'm allergic to soy I can't eat pancakes in restaurants, they almost always contain soy oil.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

My guess would be the syrup. Most major brands of pancake syrup are merely corn syrup laced with maple flavor. Many IBSers have trouble with corn syrup. Have you tried pure maple syrup? It's is expensive, but I don't react to it. (I also leave off the butter, as fats don't agree with me.)


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

My guess would be the syrup. Most major brands of pancake syrup are merely corn syrup laced with maple flavor. Many IBSers have trouble with corn syrup. Have you tried pure maple syrup? It's is expensive, but I don't react to it. (I also leave off the butter, as fats don't agree with me.)


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Trouble eating pancakes?No, as long as they are made thin enough to slide under the door of my cell.MNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Trouble eating pancakes?No, as long as they are made thin enough to slide under the door of my cell.MNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

I just plain HATE them. YUCH!Ahahaha but I CAN eat them if I have to, and no problems.


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

I just plain HATE them. YUCH!Ahahaha but I CAN eat them if I have to, and no problems.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I also vote for syrup as being the likely culprit in this crime of the gut.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I also vote for syrup as being the likely culprit in this crime of the gut.


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

You can make them with water if you use Bisquick. That's one of the few foods that don't bother me.


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

You can make them with water if you use Bisquick. That's one of the few foods that don't bother me.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Sometimes I can ,sometimes I can't. If we go out for breakfast I am tempted to have the pancakes with eggs and bacon too which is not a great thing for me so I only do it a few times a year. But sometimes I really do crave pancakes and the works, especially from the Original Pancake House.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Sometimes I can ,sometimes I can't. If we go out for breakfast I am tempted to have the pancakes with eggs and bacon too which is not a great thing for me so I only do it a few times a year. But sometimes I really do crave pancakes and the works, especially from the Original Pancake House.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LINR!!!! ____________________________________"....Original Pancake House." _____________________________________Wow. Hat's off to you for being able to eat them bricks! I am more an IHOP Silver Dollar Pancake guy.Uh oh here we go. PANCAKE WARS!







Duck....the Perkins People are coming!MNL___________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LINR!!!! ____________________________________"....Original Pancake House." _____________________________________Wow. Hat's off to you for being able to eat them bricks! I am more an IHOP Silver Dollar Pancake guy.Uh oh here we go. PANCAKE WARS!







Duck....the Perkins People are coming!MNL___________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2001)

try multigrain pancakes. you buy a mix and just add water. they are high in fiber, kinda like eating a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2001)

try multigrain pancakes. you buy a mix and just add water. they are high in fiber, kinda like eating a bowl of cereal.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Mike, Are you kidding ? Here in Bflo. Original Pancake House is the 'only' place to get 'Good' pancakes.I have only been to one IHOP and it was rather ordinary. Sorry. Sort of like the Perkins,Dennys kind.Guess we all have unique taste buds.Oh,and don't get me started on who has the best chicken wings!.... of course I would never eat such a thing.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Mike, Are you kidding ? Here in Bflo. Original Pancake House is the 'only' place to get 'Good' pancakes.I have only been to one IHOP and it was rather ordinary. Sorry. Sort of like the Perkins,Dennys kind.Guess we all have unique taste buds.Oh,and don't get me started on who has the best chicken wings!.... of course I would never eat such a thing.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Me either. Uh, got any more napkins?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Me either. Uh, got any more napkins?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

I do not have a problem with pancakes since I started using Lacteeze for the milk and maple syrup. Don't know which one helped more or both but I used to get so nausous after eating pancakes that I stopped eating them in restaurants. At least I found a way to eat them without any discomfort!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

I do not have a problem with pancakes since I started using Lacteeze for the milk and maple syrup. Don't know which one helped more or both but I used to get so nausous after eating pancakes that I stopped eating them in restaurants. At least I found a way to eat them without any discomfort!!!


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

I have no problems since I started using Aunt Jemima Complete,you just add water,(I too am lactose intolerant)and I can eat 2 for breakfast with no problems.I eat them every Sunday morning for breakfast.


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

I have no problems since I started using Aunt Jemima Complete,you just add water,(I too am lactose intolerant)and I can eat 2 for breakfast with no problems.I eat them every Sunday morning for breakfast.


----------

